# Bottle shows in Pa?



## houseman (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of any bottle shows in eastern Pa or western NJ?
 I always go to the Shupp's Grove show in the summer and the Bethlehem show in November, but I'd sure like to know if anyone knows about any others.
 Thanks!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 3, 2007)

tylersport fire hall...


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 3, 2007)

September 30    Hammonton,New Jersey   9Am To 4 Pm@ Historic Batsto Village.


----------



## houseman (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! 
 The show is New Jersey is a ways for me, but I was just in Bridgeton last week for work and that might happen again so if I can coordinate with the show I will.

 PhilaBottles, Tylersport isn't very far from me at all (just above the Lehigh Valley). Do you know when the show is?


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 12, 2007)

It will be in March 2008. Just missed the last one. 

 Tylersport, PA - 14th Annual Bucks-Mot Bottle Show
 Tylersport Fire Co., 125 Ridge Road, Tylersport (Bucks County), PA 9AM-2PM, admission $2.00 Contact David Buck (215) 723-4048.


----------

